# Must Be The Week For Rarities..



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Seeing Bills lovely and unusual Timex's..thought i would post a movement pic of my lastest find...

Will get some full watch shots up soon...

But in the interim, this should get the juices running.....










Regards Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, you been to that farm where the hens have teeth again? amazing... lets see the front!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

JonW said:


> Wow, you been to that farm where the hens have teeth again? amazing... lets see the front!


NO!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

When are we going to see the front? :huh:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes we would like to see the front please, I,m surprised the hawk does not know what it is, seems the back screws down at the corners. :taz:

Think I see IWC on the movement.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Ooops....apologies forgot.

Library pic of watch....as i have sent it off for some gentle TLC.










Its a Cal 2001 IWC Quartz Electronic....using the 1st generation Beta21 movement.

Only 600 peices in total were produced using the Cal 2001.

Two distinct models were made, this the International model, and also the Da Vinci. An example of the Da Vanci resides in IWC's museum.

These were available in 18k white gold, 18k yellow gold and SS...although i do not know what the production splits were.

Keith


----------

